# Schrift einbinden bei Director



## Dis (9. Mai 2003)

Hi, 

wie kann ich die Schrift bei einem Director Movie einbinden, so das diese auch auf anderen Pc´s die diese Schriftart nicht haben auch zu sehen sind.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (9. Mai 2003)

"Menü Einfügen / Mediaelement / Schrift"

Im Popupmenü Originalschrift eine Schriftart auswählen, die auf dem PC installiert ist.

Schriften, die nicht auf dem PC installiert sind, können auch nicht in einen Film eingebettet werden.

Der Name der Schriftart wird mit einem nachgestellten Sternchen (*) im Feld "Neuer Schriftname" angezeigt. Dieser Name erscheint anschließend auch in allen Director-Schriftmenüs. In der Regel sollte man den Namen einer Schrift nicht ändern. 

Wenn bestimmte Größen der Schriftart in Form von Bitmapversionen beigefügt werden sollen, dann klick auf die Schaltfläche "Größen für Bitmaps", und gib die gewünschten Punktgrößen mit Leerzeichen oder Kommata als Trennzeichen ein (zum Beispiel 9, 10, 14). 

Wenn auch die Bitmapversionen der fetten oder kursiven Zeichenvarianten in das Schriftpaket aufgenommen werden sollen, dann nimm die Option Fett oder Kursiv. Dies bewirkt, dass auch die fetten und kursiven Schriftstile auf dem Bildschirm besser aussehen, während andererseits natürlich die Größe der Datei zunimmt. 

Wähle eine Option im Bereich Zeichen, um anzugeben, welche Zeichen in das Schriftpaket aufgenommen werden sollen:

- Kompletter Satz bewirkt, dass alle Zeichen (einschließlich der Symbole, Interpunktionszeichen, Zahlen usw.) aufgenommen werden. 

- Teilsatz bietet die Möglichkeit, selbst festzulegen, welche Zeichen der Bitmapschrift zur Verfügung stehen. Aktiviere oder deaktiviere zu diesem Zweck die Kontrollkästchen Interpunktion, Zahlen, Buchstaben und Andere. Wenn du das Kontrollkästchen Andere aktivierst, dann gib die Zeichen, die du in den Zeichensatz aufnehmen möchtest, in das Feld auf der rechten Seite ein. In bestimmten Doppelbyte-Sprachen werden unter Umständen andere Zeichengruppen angezeigt.

--------------------------------------

Die selbe Info kriegst du jederzeit, wenn du in Director mal die Taste F1 drückst und nach dem Stichwort "Schriftart" suchst.

Gruß
lightbox


----------

